# having trouble with heat transfers



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

so im having problems with my transfers not lasting after a couple of washes. I use union transfer powder dry the transfer and heat press for 10 sec at 350 degrees. does anyone know why this might be happening to me.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Are you only partially curing the transfer? If you're giving it a full cure that may be the reason.


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

ya im partially curing, im just startin to wonder if the transfer powder is junk. What do you use?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

inkmob8 said:


> ya im partially curing, im just startin to wonder if the transfer powder is junk. What do you use?


I've been using Ace cold peel paper and Ace adhesive powder. Haven't done a wash test though....


----------

